# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Có ai thích giọng hát Khánh Phương không ?

## longcheng

Mình là người rất thích giọng hát của khánh phương nên lập topic này để mọi người nếu có sở thích giống mình thì cùng trò chuyện về anh ấy cho vui nhé !
[youtube]rjwWEXJGXKI[/youtube] 
[youtube]wNnACYyG3Ow[/youtube]
[youtube]eAErmB2V0Oc[/youtube]

----------


## saolaikhong

Khánh phương hát được đó.Chiếc khăn gió ấm 1 thời làm khuấy động thị trường âm nhạc.Nhưng anh ấy cũng đã có tuổi ( sinh năm 1982) .

----------


## bell.lina

Những ca sỹ trẻ ngày nay; ngoài ngoại hình ra thì giọng hát rất xoàn; tất cả các ca sỹ trẻ đều như thế; mình không chê bai nhưng đó là sự thật. Thử hỏi ca sỹ trẻ ngày nay có ai có tuổi nghề và đi vào lòng khán giả lâu như: Lam Trường; Đan Trường; Cẩm Ly; Mỹ Tâm; Lý Hải hay Minh Thuận?
Nhạc trẻ ngày nay thật nhố nhăn và lố bịch; ca từ quay mượn chả đâu vào đâu; ca sỹ trẻ giỏi tạo Xì Căng Đan; chứ tài năng thực sự thì con số 0 tròn trĩnh! Đó là sự thật là điều đáng buồn cho nền âm nhạc Việt Nam; nhiều người bảo nền âm nhạc VN hiện nay đang phát triển bởi những công nghệ lăng xê; nhưng đó chỉ là Bề Nổi Của Tảng Băng Chìm!
Mình hơi khó tính nên phản ánh rất gay gắt; nếu không phải lòng bạn nào thì mình xin lỗi!

----------


## maingocbichvn

đó là ý kiến của bạn.Mình thấy nó đũng nhưng không phải là hoàn toàn.

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

Ừ đúng vậy, không phải mọi ca sĩ đều tiêu cực đâu, chẳng qua nền công nghiệp giải trí phát triển, tạo cơ hội cho mọi người nên qua đó mới có những người tranh thủ đánh bóng thương hiệu bằng 'xì-căng-đan', vậy là rất thiệt thòi cho những ca sĩ triển vọng, có tài thực sự khi bị đánh đồng như bạn đó !

----------


## annguyen

Hát thì hay that, giòng thi rat hay nhung cam xúc ko co trong bai hat, neu bạn nao yeu ma nhac và thuong thuc am nhac ki se thay

----------


## pu6511

*Bó tay với tất cả những người yêu Khánh Phương*

Trước khí phát biểu ý kiến thì mình xin lỗi các bạn yêu thích KP trước.
1. Khánh Phương đã cố biến mã ngoài của mình giống Jay Chou --> Gây sự chú ý --> Sau đó ra Album 3: Khánh Phương không phải Jay Chou (càng thanh minh càng thú tội), chẳng có phong cách riêng của một ca sĩ (nói về vẻ ngoài)
2. Giọng ca khàn khàn như vịt đực ko hiểu sao các bạn lại thích nhỉ? Lúc KP mới nổi tiếng, thằng em trai mình mua 1 đĩa CD về mở vào buổi sáng, ba mẹ mình đã chửi em mình mua cái đĩa thằng nào mà nó hát khó nghe như vịt (ko giống Mr Đàm mà cố tỏ vẻ ta đây có chất giọng khàn đặc biệt đây mà), ba mình tức giận nên đã bẻ cái đĩa CD làm 2.
3. Những bài hát của KP là những bài nhạc Hoa, nhạc Hàn đạo lại lời Việt rồi thu âm và phát hành. Thử hỏi KP bỏ tiềng ra mua hết tất cả bản quyền những bài hát đó? Nếu là 1 người bình thường hát hò kiểu đó còn chấp nhận được, đằng này là 1 ca sĩ mà?
4. Đồng ý kiến với em emgai_mientay_1992, tuy còn trẻ mà đã nhận ra một điều mà không phải ai cũng nhận ra (đa số thấy hay hay lạ lạ thấy đẹp đẹp là nghe và nhìn chứ chẳng hiểu cái ý nghĩa, cái hồn, cái hay thực sự của một tác phẩm âm nhạc). Nếu ai cảm thấy bất đồng với ý kiến của mình thì hãy tự mình ngẫm lại bản thân xem mình thực sự "cảm" những bài hát của KP và những ca sĩ hát nhạc "thương mại" khác hay không?

----------


## conghung999

giọng KP cũng hay mà dễ nghe nữa

----------

